# anyon3 got any experience of manchester letting agents?



## Kidda (Aug 21, 2006)

*anyone got any experience of manchester letting agents?*

alright 

im flat hunting at the moment and just thought id try and get the heads up on some letting agents.

I found Ash residential on the wilmslow road to be top notch  but Homes 4 U to be as bad as a bag o'shite.

Has anyone used 'Around town flats' before? they have a wicked flat going, but ive slipped into a comfort zone with the landlord im with now and am a bit nervous of changing, but that limits my choice somewhat.

im looking for a 2 bed in south manchester (not rusholme or longsight though) inbetween £400-550 pcm 

anyone know of any or anyone they have good experiences with. i know theres a couple of manc urbanites connected to the estate agents around here, you lot still about?


----------



## moose (Aug 21, 2006)

I used to use South Manchester Flat Agency on Barlow Moor Rd in Chorlton when I was a tenant, and then also when I was a landlord, and found them to be fair to both sides. Glad you're being more selective about area


----------



## Kidda (Aug 21, 2006)

o you never know, there's some nice apartments in moss side


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2006)

I bought my house in Manc through Ash, and then used them as my agent when I was renting it out, never had any problems


----------



## Kidda (Aug 22, 2006)

yeah ASH are wicked, so have decided to go with them again.

wahey bring on the party


----------



## silver (Aug 22, 2006)

I rent through South Manchester Flats on Barlow Moor rd, they can be really slow at sorting stuff out when it goes wrong


----------



## sorearm (Aug 23, 2006)

not had any experience with Ash kidda - currently letting mine through Belvoir! (based in town, whitworth street west, seem ok), my last place was through the MEN though.

steer clear of Mayfair lettings (in didsbury) - they are fucking rip off merchants and stung me for 1/2 deposit the cunts, I'd quite happily burn their offices down the twats!

good luck!


----------



## schnickschnack (Aug 23, 2006)

Neary's on Wilmslow Road are very nice and get things sorted out quickly BUT the flats are a bit dingy and overpriced. They were the only ones who would have us though when we moved to Manchester because they don't require thousands of references.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 23, 2006)

Jordans are rubbish!

They sting you for every charge going while being grossly incompetent. Months before our last tennancy was due to finish we sent off all the paperwork and monies to extend it, yet a week after the tenancy would have expired (had we not extended it) people from the office charged round asking what we intended doing as they hadn't heard back from us and made out that we were now squatting. This was despite their taking the 'renewal' fee and the months rent for the new tenancy. That they still took the direct debit from my partners bank account for rent despite thinking that we hadn't extended the tenancy doesn't shock me, as the office seems to be staffed by morons. Despite having faxed them a bank statement showing that we had paid both the renewal fee and the previous months rent (as they had no record of it!) they still just yesterday sent a formal letter saying that we are late with rent.

We're looking to move in the next few months, staying within the Hulme area but a house rather than an apartment. Unless the place we're looking at is leagues ahead of other properties we won't be bothering with it if it's managed by Jordans.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 23, 2006)

yeah south manchester rent prices are unreal for the propertys you get 

im signing a contract for a basement flat at £550 a month, the flat on the first floor was £575pcm but was so much smaller.

It's in Didsbury (there you go moose, im going up in the world )  so i guess the price we are getting is quite good compared to others i saw down that end

but still, come the revolution i cant wait for my treehouse  

ive only ever heard bad things about letting agents up here so the storys above dont surprise me, but its shit we have to put up with it. I have to say though with Ash they will generally bend a bit to help you out and to their credit they do phone up the contractors straight away to get stuff sorted. Our boiler blew up two weeks after moving in and we got free reign of an empty upstairs flat (washing machine, heating, kitchen, bathroom ect) untill it was fixed.

Homes 4 U though were shockingly bad, in the end i just moved out and took 6 months rent with me, without telling them, because we couldnt get in contact with anyone who would take us seriously.


----------



## moose (Aug 23, 2006)

Basement? It's probably my old one on Old Lansdowne or Clyde


----------



## sorearm (Aug 24, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> Basement? It's probably my old one on Old Lansdowne or Clyde



mmmm fond memories of popping down to the Woodstock tavern when I lived in clyde road!

glad to see things gone ok for you Kidda!


----------



## schnickschnack (Aug 24, 2006)

Seems like we've all had our time in Clyde Road then


----------



## inspoken (Aug 24, 2006)

used thornley groves (whitworth street) a few years ago, but that was for city centre.  They were ace.   

Prices you pay in south manc you may aswell stay in town anyway imo........


----------



## inspoken (Aug 24, 2006)

(removed double post..) oops!


----------



## T_Girl (Sep 13, 2006)

I see that you've found somewhere but thought I'd add my experience of flat-hunting in Manc in case anyone else is looking and reads this thread. We got our flat through an ad on gumtree. Fabulous basement flat with a private patio in Whalley Range. We did see a few others through gumtree and the standard was sooo much higher than the properties we viewed through agents. Considerably cheaper too. 

I rented my house out a few years back through an agent on Deansgate (can't remember the name). They were shit. I don't think I'd use an agent again for finding or letting a property. So hard to find a good one.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 12, 2006)

my advice is to avoid thornley groves like the fucking plague

especially Mark at their Whitwirth St (West) office

officious fuckwit


----------

